
Low-Cost 3D Printer a Hit on Kickstarter - petrel
http://mashable.com/2012/12/31/robo-3d-printer/?utm_medium=feed&utm_source=feedburner&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+mashable%2Ftech+%28Mashable+%C2%BB+Tech%29
======
rikacomet
(Reply 2)Sorry, for double post, but the first post couldn't carry all of it.

As of right now, my opinion is that Full Spectrum is the frontrunner based on
design, the trick to reduce cost and make it much more safer, is to promote,
piece by piece assembly instead of cutting the designed in one piece.
Miniature model making is a hobby that makes use of the mechanical engineer
inside us, making the design at the push of a button is not only costly
(because of larger overall machine) but also takes out all the fun. I would
buy one, if it sold for around 700-800$, and still delivers the quality of
full spectrum.

------
rikacomet
the last three projects, that I have seen, have been already funded long ago.
One thing I noticed is that there is a significant room for a 3D printer, at
an even lower cost since most of the people still can't afford it at 2.5-3k
for hardware, and subsequent investment on different parts. Until it comes
down by another 50%-70% on total costs it would still not be a huge success.

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fsl/affordable-20x12-las...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/fsl/affordable-20x12-laser-
cutter-engraver-assembled-i?ref=category)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/formlabs/form-1-an-
affor...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/formlabs/form-1-an-affordable-
professional-3d-printer?ref=most-funded)

[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/b9creations/b9creator-a-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/b9creations/b9creator-
a-high-resolution-3d-printer?ref=category)

